# NEW OELEANS IMPORTANT SIRS PLEASE RESPOND



## Graphidi (4 Sep 2005)

I have a very urgent and important question about going on a tour to help the hurricain katrina disaster relief. I want to go so bad and will pay for the flight to go. I can get all my kit ready within 48 hours and would really like to help. If anyone can help me out on this with a positive answer, any unit at all, please respond to PM ASAP. I thank you all for the help. Also i was wondering if there are no available units to go with, if i can go by myself and meet up with another unit. Thank you.

Mod edit: pers info removed.


----------



## Spanky (4 Sep 2005)

It sounds like this is very personal to you.  If it is and there are people down there you know, I hope they are O.K.  I think the best way to approach it is to follow your chain of command, and speak to your troop leader or troop warrant first.


----------



## honestyrules (4 Sep 2005)

Graphidi,

IMHO, the chances are that members for LFAA would be deployed first, as the Navy is prepping up the ships in Halifax...


----------



## Springroll (4 Sep 2005)

I would suggest talking to your command first, then maybe consider calling up the Red Cross. They are sending people down there right now, and even if you are not able to get down there, you would be helping the out alot by helping to fill those deployed peoples spots until their return.

Good Luck


----------



## Slim (4 Sep 2005)

Make your wishes known to your higher.

Telling us on the board is like telling the U.S. that you want to be posted to the U.K.

Slim


----------



## COBRA-6 (4 Sep 2005)

I think your chances of going as a civilian volunteer with an NGO like the Red Cross are vastly higher than being deployed as a CF Reservist. If you really want to help look into that route. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------

